# Hello from Southern Tier New York



## cmseeley (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi, all. I recently decided to get into archery. I just got a Mission Balistic the week before last. I haven't shot a bow since originally taking my hunter safety class as a kid 20 plus years ago. Took the hunter safety class again last week with my step son, and am excited to hunt with the bow this year, that is if I get my shooting up to par in time. 

Anyway, got the Balistic all set up. My draw lenght is at 27 inches, and the draw weight is at about 58lb, with a whisker biscuit rest and a basic TRUGLO 5 pin sight. I have the first pin shooting pretty good at 20 and now already thinking about using a single pin style sight and getting a drop away rest. 

Chris 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mizzo29 (Jan 12, 2011)

Practice practice practice and ask any questions you may have. Some fart smellers will chime in and answer them for ya.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Chris.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

good luck with the bow and welcome from Oneonta NY....ask all the questions and we all try to help you...if you are near me give me a message and can help[ you sight in....I am shooting about the same typeof setup as you, and at 71 years young find the WB rest is still the best rest for us hunters.

Bill


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## cmseeley (Aug 22, 2013)

Well... about 2 weeks ago I put an HHA Optimizer Lite sight on it, and love having just 1 pin... I have still been practicing within 30 yards though.

Yesterday I put on an UltraRest HDx, that I ordered "used" from amazon. The thing was basically untouched in the package, I think the original purchaser just opened it up looked at it, and then sent it back. I still need to tune this in better but at 30 yards my pattern went from about 5 - 6 inches to the arrows touching.

I still need lots of practice and some more sight and rest tuning but I am really enjoying archery.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## darton21 (Aug 23, 2009)

Good luck and have fun shooting your bow


----------

